

Google in fresh WiFi access push - gibsonf1
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/dad3871c-f9d0-11dc-9b7c-000077b07658.html

======
webframp
man i'm tired of hearing 2.0 tacked onto stuff. anyone know what the approx.
total bandwidth available in the "so-called white spaces" is?

